
Apple loses $64B in stock value as Wall Street is in 'full panic mode' - freedomben
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/04/24/apple-loses-64-billion-in-value-as-wall-street-is-in-full-panic-mode.html
======
taurath
On the theory that iPhone demand is getting lower, I'd have to agree. I used
to upgrade every 2 years because there was some cool feature or battery life
improvement I wanted, but my 6S is definitely going to be sticking around
until the next announce (so 3 years now). I really can't see why my parents
would upgrade their phones in the next 5 years unless their batteries stop
working.

Whats driving new phone sales nowadays? Games and apps have sort of plateaued
(though lucrative for some), streaming services are pretty much matured and
are going to work on any current device for a while. I can't think of what the
"next" thing is going to be. I felt that health was their best shot, but it
seems like the tech just isn't there to give exceptionally useful data, plus
you probably need a watch.

The only thing I can think of that keeps it going with non-tech is the status
symbol aspect. Resolution is past the point of really mattering. Battery life
could be improved, but its finally alright. Bezels? Who really cares about a
few MM of screen space, except for those who want to signal they paid $1000
for a phone?

~~~
cylinder
Batteries aren’t replaceable anymore so people get a new phone just for a
fresh battery.

The battery on my Nexus 6p is unbearable now after 2.5 years, it hardly lasts
two hours.

~~~
andrewjl
Batteries can be replaced for peanuts thanks to Apple's new battery
replacement program. (free or $29 for out of warranty if it's a newer model,
[https://support.apple.com/iphone/repair/battery-
power](https://support.apple.com/iphone/repair/battery-power))

------
kolpa
8% drop, stock still higher than it was 1 year ago. "full panic" ?

~~~
astrodust
It could go up 20,000% one day and down 50% the next and the headlines would
read "STOCK CRATERS".

------
lainga
Article says main cause is weakness in Apple partner Taiwan Semiconductor, but
could compliance in Ireland on back taxes also be a factor?

~~~
rwc
Ireland was baked into the price long ago.

------
crb002
TSMC customers are diversifying into ASICs on "7nm". Shelf life of chips is
about to get a lot longer.

